# Help with a Mama goat



## lhamilton (Apr 28, 2020)

I have a mama goat who just had a baby on Sunday. This is our first baby goat born on the farm. It is drinking from only one teat - which I hear is normal. The other teat is red and engorged. We milked her yesterday on that side but it was quite the chore. Do we continue to milk that side to keep her from getting mastitis or are there other options? She's not a milk goat so this is all new to her and us.  Thank you for your help.


----------



## WildersMilkMaid (Jun 1, 2020)

It sounds like she has mastitis. If you do not take care of the infection, it can cause a permanent problem that would especially affect her if she has multiple kids next time. It would be best to massage the teat and try to empty her of milk (there may not be much you can get, but massage & milk, massage & milk) as often as possible, even hourly if possible. If you can get your hand on some mastitis cream that would be helpful as well. I like Dynamint. Keep the teat clean. Best of luck!


----------

